# Hi everyone



## clt74 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi I have just had some mice dumped on me in a filthy stinking cage.When I went to clean out the cage and change them into a new one I found a nest of 9 babies.
Anyway I took dad straight out and from my research I would guess the babies are around 4 weeks old so I have sexed them and seperated them into two groups.I am not sure if mum is pregnant again but time will tell.
I am not experienced in mice but have kept hamsters,gerbils and also I breed chinchillas so am not totally clueless on small animals.
I actually came on here to see if I can find suitable homes for some of the babies and the dad and will probably keep mum and the girls.
Look forward to reading through here and finding out all about the little critters.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.I'm sure you'll do a great job with the babies.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

